# Kali/arnis/escrima in austin texas?



## Hiiiiiiiii (May 3, 2021)

Hi, I'm completely new to martial arts. I can't figure out the difference between kali arnis and escrima because everyone says something different, but I want to learn one and I'm not sure how to go about looking for a place to go.


----------



## dvcochran (May 3, 2021)

I have worked with PAMA (Patterson MA's) and Sayoc in North Austin is affiliated. It should be a good program but the proof will be in trying it out.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (May 4, 2021)

Hiiiiiiiii said:


> Hi, I'm completely new to martial arts. I can't figure out the difference between kali arnis and escrima because everyone says something different, but I want to learn one and I'm not sure how to go about looking for a place to go.


Kali eskrima arnis samething it dependence whose the instructor and what he name it and whose his guro.


----------



## frank raud (May 4, 2021)

For Pekiti Tersia go here   About Us


----------



## Blindside (May 5, 2021)

frank raud said:


> For Pekiti Tersia go here   About Us


I am going to second this, Tuhon Leslie is superb, literally one of the top three PTK instructors in the US IMO and he is in your backyard.  

Kali, escrima, and arnis are basically the same thing, don't sweat the differences.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 5, 2021)

To clarify a little bit, "Kali", "Escrima", and "Arnis" are generic names for various Filipino martial arts - much like "Kung Fu" can refer to anything from Wing Chun to Choy Li Fut or "Karate" can refer to anything from Kyokushin to Goju Ryu. Individual styles of Kali/Escrima/Arnis would be things like Pekiti Tersia or Modern Arnis or Sayoc Kali or Doce Pares. 

From what I've seen, these various styles do have pretty much the same underlying principles. The differences are regional or familial variations in preferred range/teaching methodology/terminology/etc. You'll be better served by selecting a school based on the skill and teaching ability of the instructor rather than by the specific style of FMA.


----------

